# Common Air Handling Aging Issues



## abbottsair (Jan 17, 2015)

Common issues with air handling units aging include: corrosion, leaking,
inefficiency and potential health hazards. Air handling unit refurbishment
offers a solution to these problems, as well as, a variety of benefits that
typically outweigh traditional replacement options. For more details on Air
Handling unit refurbishment visit -
http://www.abbotts-air.ca/air-handling-unit-refurbishment or call
1-705-835-2214 to talk to our experts.


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

dont forget the metering devices failing.


----------



## Howard (Jul 19, 2015)

Whats up


----------

